# How Much Exercise is Needed?



## fjm

Sounds about right for a standard! My toy gets arond an hour and a half of off leash walking a day - more if it ever stops raining.


----------



## Searcher

We try to average 3 hours a day. Mental exercise & classes are included in that time. If Dancer gets close to that she is happy, otherwise you can see that she gets restless although her indoors manners are impeccable. Ideally that includes some off leash time. She does need to run & we are lucky to have lots of parks & woods around.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle

*Mental Exercise*

Louie is a real gentleman in the house but has more energy than an Irish Setter outside! I think that I am going to "up" the mental exercise and begin an advanced obedience class as soon as possible. Doggie Day Care works well but I think that you helped me focus in the right direction---mental exercise! Thank you. HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Carley's Mom

My two spoos get a hour and half walk and short play times off leash to run around the house everyday. I take them out to play at least 4 times a day, but not for more than 10 mins . Inside they are very quiet and just lay around and sleep. Carley is 8 and Stella is 2.


----------



## neVar

ummmm my girl gets out in the yard about 1 hour a day on average... runs around with the other girls.


----------



## frankgrimes

Ralph will turn two in July. He gets 30-40 minutes in the morning before work, power walking (almost a jog for me). Then we run for an hour in the evenings after work, or if we are walking- about an hour and ahalf. We play fetch outside everyday for at least 30 minutes. Dog daycare one day a week and dog park for an all out run-a-thon 2-3 times a week. In addition to this we play mental games like "find me" and work on obedience commands. He's settled down a lot from this time last year!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle

*The Perfect Owner*

Frankgrimes;

You are absolutely the perfect owner for Ralph! It's encouraging to hear your progress.... Way to go and thanks for posting!

What really helped my Louie was increasing the amount of mental stimulation by a ton! On the Poodle Forum, I learned about the value of mental games / toys---plus, like you and Ralph, we've really worked on obedience commands and classes. HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## mom24doggies

Wow, I'm such a lazy mom compared to y'all! Mine get a 45 min (approximately) fast walk in the evening and some off leash time in the yard. We try to go to the park weekly for a good 1-2 hour run, and then I also play ball with Raven and Trev some days. I find that them being with me at the shop is quite stimulating and they don't need as much exercise during the week, they mostly want to nap when we get home.


----------



## Tyler

I think standards are mostly pretty flexible. Mine will sleep a lot when I can't get them out much, and will go for miles and miles when we can.
Jack and I go up the ridge behind our house (about 800' vertical) every other day with packs. I take 20# or so, and Jack takes 4-5#. He doesn't just run around, like most dogs. He won't play ball, or run ahead/ run back like most. So, I'm working on his strength with the pack. My wife takes him for an hour or two of slow running every day I don't take him.
Top of the hill!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Molly is a pretty laid back 'apartment' dog. Because I am at home with her everyday, her exercise is kinda on & off all day long, uncountable mins. of fetch and training commands.. She has play times two or more times a week with neighbors dogs and family dogs both in my apt and at my Son's home. We go outside on a longline(50ft) 4-5 times a day for about 1.5 hrs total time. She also knows how to amuse herself batting and then chasing her favorite ball around the house when I get fed up tossing it! LOL!


----------



## Qarza

MollyMuiMa said:


> Molly is a pretty laid back 'apartment' dog. Because I am at home with her everyday, her exercise is kinda on & off all day long, uncountable mins. of fetch and training commands.. She has play times two or more times a week with neighbors dogs and family dogs both in my apt and at my Son's home. We go outside on a longline(50ft) 4-5 times a day for about 1.5 hrs total time. She also knows how to amuse herself batting and then chasing her favorite ball around the house when I get fed up tossing it! LOL!


Bridget and Poppy are very much like Molly when it comes to exercise. They have freedom to a yard all day but prefer to stay close to me. If I go out in the car and it is ok to take them they will come with me. Walks happen maybe once a week if I feel like it. I guess I am kind of lazy and i could blame it on my health but that is a cop out. They do lots of zoomies and tire themselves out if they don't go walkies. They don't lack my attention though.


----------



## Jolia

Exercise is most important thing to stay healthy. I always getup early in the morning and go for a walk daily. According to me you should do exercise two to three hours in a day. That is the enough time for any kind of exercise.


----------



## Dolce and Louis

*Find me?*



frankgrimes said:


> Ralph will turn two in July. He gets 30-40 minutes in the morning before work, power walking (almost a jog for me). Then we run for an hour in the evenings after work, or if we are walking- about an hour and ahalf. We play fetch outside everyday for at least 30 minutes. Dog daycare one day a week and dog park for an all out run-a-thon 2-3 times a week. In addition to this we play mental games like "find me" and work on obedience commands. He's settled down a lot from this time last year!


How do you play "find me"?


----------



## frankgrimes

Sorry for the delay, we were on vacation and not online. Sadly there's no real explanation to how we play. Ralph knew our names after a few days and then we'd just say "go get mom" or "go get dad" and he'd run to us. Then we just started going further, then hiding in the house, then hiding in playground equipment and telling him to "go get mom". Does that make sense? We also use this to slingshot him back and forth. One of us will walk far away down a path while the other stays put with Ralph (in a stay command) then we will release him with a "go get ____" command. He then runs at full speed until he gets to the person, who then rewards him and launches him back to the other person, then repeat over and over. Ralph loves it!

Ps- when were playing with just one person I put Ralph in a stay, go hide, then call him.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle

*Terrific Training Game*

Frankgrimes;

Thank you so much for your post! I can't wait to try this game with my Spoo. HerdingStdPoodle :smile:


----------



## Lou

That's a good question, and because I didn't know the answer I chose a house with an extra-large yard. My poodles bring their leash to me to let me know they want to go potty outside and also when they are ready to play, exercise run, chase each other and enjoy some fresh air. Since I work from home. I let them do it until they don't go after the ball no more for instance, and are panting. That means they are done for the moment. They also eat less or more according to how much exercise they got that day which is amazing to me. The vet did tell me poodles eat when they are hungry and need nutrition, they are not very food motivated. That's why my poodles are picky eaters. Anyways... I got off the topic a bit hehehe, but yes. The XL fenced in backyard helps a lot with exercise. And because there is a playset in the middle they run circles around it as fast as they can trying to catch each other!!!! 
Ps.As I type this, both poodles are sleeping near me in the living room they just got back from their late-night-play-time in the backyard, they get a 2nd wind around 10pm LOL And then they crash 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

We used to play "find me" with our Jack Russell (many years ago). We would throw his ball from down stairs to the second floor. When he ran to get it we would hide. He would drop the ball and start searching. As soon as he found us he would run and get the ball and bring it to the hiding place and drop it at our feet to start again.


----------



## Luce

Not food motivated?!?!?! 
He should meet Luce! I think she has eaten almost everything I have given her! The exception
Is fruit - she hasn't been a fan of it. 

As for excercise, the only time I am able to get her tired is when I water the yard by hand with the hose and let her play with it! She LOVES playing with the water coming from the hose lol

Yup - she's is a poodle!


----------



## powertothepoodle

My mini plays for 2-3 hours a day. So it sounds about normal for your standard.


----------

